# Turn of the century Structures



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, 
I build turn of the century Board and Batten style Structures. Looking to expand a bit
as far as customers. Any suggestions on how to market them. I now sell through E_Bay
but not much business. I have 2 listed now (557jeff) a passenger and freight train station
and a house that I call the J.R. Smith home. Check it out. Any comments would be well
taken.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, 
Upgrade your membership to First Class and place a classified add. 
That would be the polite and follow the rules kind of way.... 

Times are tough, I wish you well. 

John


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply TotalWrecker. Didn't really know if there was a market or not
for the type of structures I build and how the best way to go was. 

I build as I sell and don't have a stock build up. Wanting to expand and
don't know really which way of adverting would work best for me. 

Thanks again


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jeff, 
I also just took a look at your buildings on ebay.. 
they look very nice!  
but..IMO..a bit pricey for wood. 

In the Large Scale world, most people actually don't care for wood structures, because they don't last long outdoors. 
(sure, there are some exceptions, some people like wood buildings..but I would bet a majority don't care for them..) 
plastic or resin is much preferred to wood. 
IMO, two identical buildings, one plastic, one wood..the wood one should be priced much less..simply because it wont last indefinitely outdoors. 
(and I would be willing to pay much less for the wood structure) 
yes, wood looks nice and all..but its a different world outside, than it is with the "indoor scales".. 
Probably not what you want to hear, but IMO your buildings are worth about $50..and only because they are made of wood. 
If they were plastic or resin, I could see $100 as being reasonable. 

If you are looking for a niche that is in need of filling, 1/29 scale structures, modern, 1950's to today, 
is a very under-served market for structures.. 

If you prefer to stick with "turn of the (20th) century" you would probably be better off with 1/20.3 scale, rather than 1/24 scale.. 
yes, there are a lot of 1/24 scale structures on the market, but most people use them simply because they have to..not because they want to. 
1/20.3 (three-foot narrow gauge trains) and 1/29 scale (standard gauge trains) have become the two dominant scales in Large scale model railroading.. 
both scales are radically underserved, when it comes to structures. If I were going to build structures for sale, I would choose one (or both) of those scales, 
and not 1/24.. 

Scot


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Scot 
Thanks for you reply. I have customers that have indoor layouts and some with oudoor layouts. I understand wood verses plastic and I love working with wood. I am a bit ? about the scales your quoted. Could you put the metric into inches = a foot 
for me. If I choose 1/20.3 what is that in terms of inches- foot and what scale would you call that. (HO, G, N ...) 
Thanks for you help


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 
welcome to the word of "Large scale scales!"  
its a mess..confusing at first, but easy to sort out once you realize what is going on.. 
this chart might help: 










All those scales run on the same track..45mm track. 
most of them are often, generically, and incorrectly, called "G gauge" or "G scale" 
but they are many different scales running on the same track. 
"Large Scale" is more accurate, to represent them all. 

Of all those scales, two have shaken out over the last 20 years or so as the "main" scales.. 
although all the others are also in use.. 
but commercially, 1/20.3 scale and 1/29 scale have emerged as the two most popular.. 
1/20.3 for narrow gauge trains, and 1/29 scale for standard gauge trains. 

1/22.5 scale is the only scale that can correctly called "G scale"..it represents meter gauge trains, 
and is mostly European prototypes. 

1/24 scale is mostly a relic these days..many structures were offered in 1/24 scale back in the day, 
but very little is actually made in 1/24 scale anymore..its nearly extinct in the "Large Scale" world.. 

So, as I said..1/20.3 and 1/29 would be much better scales to choose, IMO, for anyone offering structures for scale. 
Demand is high, supply is low.. 

You cant really think in terms of "inches per foot" when working with these scales.. 
its not relevant. 
yes, O-scale is nice and neat- 0.25 of an inch = 1 foot. 
and 1/24 scale is nice and neat- 0.5 of an inch = 1 foot. 

But HO scale is 0.1379310344827586 = 1 foot. 
that hasnt impaced its popularity though!  
a scale doesnt it have to have a nice and neat "fraction of an inch = 1 foot" measurement to make it popular.. 
people scratch-build in HO scale all the time..you just make your drawings 1/87th of the prototype. 
but since you asked: 

1/20.3 scale is 0.591 (rounded) of an inch = 1 foot. 
1/29 scale is 0.412 (rounded) of an inch = 1 foot. 

When I convert drawings to 1/29 scale, I simply take a known prototype length, lets say a locomotive is 60 feet long. 
60 feet = 720 inches divided by 29 = 24.8 inches. 

I scale my drawing so that the length of the locomotive is 24.8 inches..then print it out 100%.. 
it sounds complicated, but its easy once you begin working with it.. 

1/20.3 scale is called both "one twenty point three scale" and "Fn3 scale"..both names mean the same thing.. 
exactly like how HO scale is both "1/87 scale" and "HO scale" at the same time.. 

1/29 scale is only called 1/29 scale..it does not have any "letter" associated with it.. 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

correction..(I cant edit my post above without messing it all up) 

I said: 

1/20.3 scale is called both "one twenty point three scale" and "Fn3 scale"..both names mean the same thing.. 

technically that is not true.. 
1/20.3 scale, by itself, is actually "F scale".. 

Fn3 scale is models of trains with a prototype gauge of three feet..being modeled in 1/20.3 scale..which makes the models Fn3 scale. 
exactly the same as: 
HOn3 scale is models of trains with a prototype gauge of three feet..being modeled in 1/87 scale..which makes the models HOn3 scale. 

Scot


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2012)

To Scot Lawrence 

What can I say, but a big Southern thank you for the info. I see the different sizes and understand 
the importance of measure. In the world of wood, back in the day, they did not have a standard in 
board size. The local saw mill would cut your logs to what you requested and it varied from mill to mill. 
If I use the scale of 1/2" = 1' when milling then that covers 2 points up and down either side of the 
center scale of 1:24 
To get to the exact size with a table saw is impossible. The sizes of the structures vary as they do in 
real life but are the size that goes with multiple scales, since I can't produce exact. Remember, if one 
sands a bit to hard, could make it useless if I try and stay with one exact scale. My structures are 
not for everyone and it does take time to build and to achieve the look of realism. I try and price them 
so that the customer could buy more and they all go together as far as turn of the century look goes. 
I am thinking of upgrading my membership if there is enough intrest in what I have to offer. 


I thank you for the time you took to post your reply and intrest in educating me in the world of scales


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We mostly run 1:29 on our RR, but the buildings are all in 1:24, because that's what was available when we started out. Also my wife, who's my partner in the RR, think s it's cute. 

Your buildings are great. 


But I agree with what Scott about wood vs plastic. We have not had any luck getting wooden structures to hold up, except some cedar platforms. We've settled on plastic or, preferably, resin. It's just so much more durable. 


There are people who use wood for buildings, but I'm betting they take them in when they aren't running.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Jeff! glad to help.. 


Posted By lownote on 09 Jun 2012 07:53 PM 


We mostly run 1:29 on our RR, but the buildings are all in 1:24, because that's what was available when we started out. Also my wife, who's my partner in the RR, think s it's cute. 

 






Then 1/29 buildings would be even cuter!  
(they would be smaller than 1/24 buildings) 

Scot


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff; 

Just to give you an idea of some of the problems folks in our hobby can have with wooden structures outdoors, here is my own experience. I live in southwest Roanoke County, Virginia. We do get four seasons, and the occasional rainy summer. About twenty years ago, I purchased a Kalamazoo Toy Trains wood loading dock with a ramp and a hand crane. The manufacturer stated the loading dock was suitable for indoors or out. I'm not sure what variety of wood was used, as the dock was heavily stained a dark walnut color to simulate creosote. The planks were held in place with "U" shaped wood staples. 

I left the dock outdoors the entire summer on the garden railroad I had then. It was a fairly wet summer, but the railroad was mostly under our white pine trees, so the structures did not get that much direct sun or rain. By the fall, most of the planks on the deck of the dock were so warped that they had pulled their staples out. 

I reworked the dock, fastening things back down with small wood screws, then covering the heads with putty and stained the putty when dry. I coated the entire dock with Thompson's wood seal. After that I only took the dock out when running for guests. I no longer have a layout, but the dock has survived in it's present state. I really think I could have avoided the warping had the manufacturer been more forthright about cautioning customers to treat the wood before leaving the structure outdoors. 

I really don't suppose that the wood in the loading dock is cedar or redwood. Both of those woods handle wetness better. Anyway, I just thought it would give you an idea of what can happen when the purchaser does not get all the information he/she needs. 

Best wishes with your endeavor, 
David Meashey


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

Jeff, 

If you are looking to start modestly with your marketing there are 3 things I feel you need to do: 

1. Set up a website with photo's and prices for your products, complete with materials description. 

2. By space (a table) at the shows, pricey to attend all so I would start with the Large Scale York show, twice a year. 

3. Send a sample to Bob Brown for review in his magazine, Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette, and tell him he may 
keep it to add to his garden layout. Bob's endorsement is very important in the Narrow gauge modeling circles.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Jeff, 

I've been in the model business for about 10 years. eBay used to be a great venue but today it doesn't seem to do much for me. The eBay fees have also gotten way out of control. 

"old john" is right about Bob Brown who sold a bunch of stuff for me. 

Right now people are not buying like they used to before the recession so don't get too discouraged. 

If you want some more insight contact me freshwatermodels @ yahoo . com


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well for starters -it would be convenient to see pictures
make it easy for potential customers


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey, 
Thanks for all the replies, great info. I plan on upgrading my membership so that I can post pics 
and maybe offer for sells. Give me a couple of weeks. I have a few orders I need to finish before 
I can start something new. 
Again thanks to all... 

Jeff


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So, how do you get ebay to show you items by 557jeff?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 15 Jun 2012 08:20 AM 
So, how do you get ebay to show you items by 557jeff? 
Go to Google.
search for "ebay 557jeff" (without the quotes)
click on the first link, that is Jeff's ebay page, he has no current auctions in progress.
click "items for sale" (left side column)
click "completed listings" (left side column)
photos of two buildings are there.
Scot


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Scot, 
Thanks for letting Torby know how the E-Bay game goes. Those two building are 
on their way to Florida. One to Miami and the other to Tampa. I am working on another 
house at the moment and hope to list it on E-Bay around the middle of next week. I 
do plan on upgrading my membership here so that I can post and offer for sale new 
structures and to post pics of the progress of each. Thanks again 
Jeff


----------



## Pagardener (Jan 10, 2008)

Scot
I disagree a little about wooden structures. My wooden buildings (I build them) have been on my layout year round (except when they are on a club display) anywhere from 2005 to 2009 to now. The secret is to use cedar or redwood to build and to stain them with an exterior stain then cover with two coats of spar urethane inside and out. I also refresh my wooden buildings with a spray coat of spar urethane every 2-3 years. I also place all of my buildings on recycled rubber mats which means water does not settle on the base (the water drains right thru). Any wooden buildings I have bought I treat them with the spar urethane before I set them out. They have all held up very well.
JMHO
Barb


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I model in 1:32 scale, which makes 45 mm track 4'8." It's actually about 3/8 inch to the foot. It's twice "S" or three times "HO." Can't find a thing in 1:32 scale except some diecast cars and some rolling stock. 

Might be interested in your buildings, perhaps some "fronts."


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

In a totally geek moment, check out http://www.oscaleguys.com/Scales.html on my web site. Much ado about scales and gauges. And check the web site! Hundreds of photos! 

Dale


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I realize that this thread is a year and a half old and that Jeff / Dixie has not been posting here lately, but i wanted to first of all thank this site for making it possible to know about him and find him on ebay. I now have two wonderful farm houses by him and have just placed an order for two more, plus some accessory pieces like a stone well and a wood-chopping scene.

I just got off the phone with Jeff and he is a great guy. He has come a long way in his ebay marketing since those posts in 2012 and is beginning to get booked up with custom orders. He only lists on ebay when he builds something that is not pre-ordered. 

He also puts out a really good-looking catalogue of his buildings now -- colour photos on slick paper -- and they are super nice, let me tell you. I have utmost respect for his craftsmanship and his artistic sensibilities. His houses come with real nice touches like porch swings, porch rocking chairs, ricks of firewood, and so forth -- and he let me pre-order custom paint jobs too, no problem. He packs well and so far nothing has been damaged on arrival -- everything is great. 

In this picture, showing trial placements for plants and buildings (just moving them around to see where they will eventually go), you can see two of his houses -- the white one and the green one are his work. The red building in the background is a prototype structure, far away.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting Catherine, they do look nice and it's always good to know somebody is making it in G $cale.
John


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

All I could find was someone selling baseball cards. Does he/they have a website or, Catherine, do you have better info to locate him on FB?

Thanks!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is what i have, from his catalogue -- 

Jeff Roaten
Custom Designer and Builder 
662-286-7020
Email: [email protected]

Dixie on mylargescale.com

557jeff on eBay, but he only offers items on ebay when he has no bespoke custom work on order (he seems to sell 9-10 buildings on eBay per year).

No web site.

No Facebook for the public (private only, but he friended me when i asked).

He builds mostly HO and G-scale, and he also does custom weathering. I have not seen his HO work. The real attraction of his G-scale work for me is his artistic detailing on the buildings -- extra-special work, at prices one can afford. 

His G-scale farm houses are $118.00 - 125.00 and his commercial buildings, track side buildings, and ticket platform buildings run in the same range. He also makes rural, turn-of-the-century farm yard accessories from oak wood, such as rocking chairs, wheel barrows, corn cribs, wells, and outhouses, and they run from $40.00 - 45.00.


----------

